# Knicks and Nuggets have a deal



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

KNICKS AND NUGGETS MAY HAVE A DEAL


Mavs' assistant Del Harris on FOX Sports radio 1190 in Dallas a moment ago said that a trade is about complete between Denver and the New York Knicks. 
Del said that the Knicks were sending Marcus Camby and the #7 pick to the Nuggets for Antonio McDyess and the #17 pick. This would be a deal that has happened in that 24 hour period before the draft when trades can not be announced. Denver does not now officially have the 17th pick although it was rumored to be going to them from Washington, who got it from the New Orleans Hornets yesterday for Courtney Alexander, for James Posey. This would give Denver the 5th, and 7th picks in the lottery to go with #25 and #33. A point guard was mentioned as going to Denver also but no name was attached. Charlie Ward, Howard Eisley, or Mark Jackson would all work to balance out the salaries involved


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Oh by the way this just happen


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Show me a link?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I just heard it on the radio


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

It will be announced at the draft...


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

CLICK THIS


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The key word is "MAY". Anything can happen in a few hours....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Then the title is miseadling to me then.

well, Knicks will be a playoff team then. But I still see Mark jackson has to go!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

It's beacause it hasent been confirmed. If Del Harris said it I doubt he would just lie about sometin like that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If it does happen, Denver is in a very good position. 
Here's who I think they would take with each pick:
#5: Caron Butler
#7: DaJuan Wagner (If the Cavs don't take him)

Their lineup would look like this:
C: Marcus Camby
PF: Juwon Howard
SF: Caron Butler
SG: Voshon Leonard
PG: DaJuan Wagner

They'd have to be in the Playoff run soon with that starting 5.:yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Interesting-both teams get better..


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Denver gets much better but the Knicks definetly improve with Dyess.

C-DYESS
PF- Kurt Thomas/Othella Harington
SF- Spree
SG-Houston
Pg- Jakson

Still not to sure if there playoff bound with such an old PG but definetly improved.

If they can draft a Dickau or Williams they definetly look good for the future providing this deal becomes official. We will have to wait till the draft.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Kidd might now be changing states.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Great point. The only problem is New York dont have cap to re-sign Dyess next year anyway.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *the_truth *
> Kidd might now be changing states.


he better not!!!!!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> Great point. The only problem is New York dont have cap to re-sign Dyess next year anyway.


I thought Knicks do have his Bird right?
No?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Dice is under contract for 2 years.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I thought he was a unrestricted free agent next summer. Im pretty sure he is


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

ii think this is a good deal for both teams


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> I thought he was a unrestricted free agent next summer. Im pretty sure he is


You think the Knicks would give up number 7 pick and Camby for one year of Mcdyess?? Dyess waived his buyout clause and will be under contract for the Knicks for 2 years. Knicks can begin to negotiate an extension in January.


----------

